#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενικά συμπεράσματα από σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων Αθήνας 23-25.11.2009

## palex

Ας κάνουμέ εδώ μια πιο ανοικτή συζήτηση γύρω από οσα ειπωθηκαν σε αυτό το σεμινάριο και μία περίληψη γύρω απο σημαντικά σημεία όπως τα εξελαβε ο καθένας.

Ξεκινάω μεταφέροντας ποστ μου απο αλλο thread:
Γενικά απο όλο το σεμινάριο παρατήρησα αδυναμία απαντήσεων στα καυτά θέματα που μπορέι να απασχολόυν στο πεδίο της πραξης ενα μηχανικό, πραγμα βεβαια που δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο καθώς πολλα θέματα σηκώνουν πολλες διαφορετικές ερμηνίες και τελικά αν τα είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει όλα θα μας τα είχαν πει και από τα αμφιθέατρα.
Πολλά κενα και πραγματα που πρεπει να αλλαξουν στο EC7 ανέφερε ο Καββαδάς και Αναγνωστόπουλος, όπως προέκυψαν εκεινη την ώρα απο την συζήτηση στο σεμινάριο, ενω και η Βιντζηλαίου ανέφερε οτι ο EC6 δεν καλυπτει τις τοιχοποιίες των υφισταμένων (ακανόνιστες λιθοδομές κλπ) για τις οποίες βρισκόμαστε στο *απόλυτο* κενό.
Επίση ο Μπανιωτοπουλός για τις κατασκευες απο δομικό αλουμίνιο ανέφερε ότι το θεμα της πυραντοχής είναι υπο διερευνηση.
Αντίστοιχα ο Καρυδάκης ανεφερε για τις συμμικτες οτι τα θέματα των συνδέσεων και των κόμβων δεν εχουν διερευνηθεί ενώ παραμενει πρόβλημα το θέμα της αναστροφής των ροπών στα ακρα ενος αμφίπακτου δοκαρίου που θα πρέπει μαλλον να το διαμορφώνουμε σαν άρθρωση για τα κατακορυφα φορτία (και για τον σεισμό τι θα κανουμε στα πλαισια?)
Κοινος παρανομάστης σε όλους τους ομιλητές ήταν η αναφορά ότι επειδή διαφωνουσαν οι διαφορες χωρες, επιλέχθηκε όταν υπήρχε διαφωνία έιτε να μην γραφτεί τίποτα είτε να γραφτουν ολες οι μέθοδοι με δυνατότητα επιλογής.
Κοινως πολλα θέματα θα παραμείνουν ομιχλώδη ακόμα και μετα την εφαρμογή των ευρωκωδίκων.

----------


## palex

Oύτως η αλλως δεν κυκλοφορούν ανευ αγοράς μεταφρασμένες όλες οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις σε όλους τους ευρωκώδικες όποτε, η παρακολούθησει έχει νοήμα.
Παντως το ENV1993 (EC3) με την τελευταία εκδοση ΕΝ έχει καποιες σημαντικές αλλαγές.
Και συνοψίζω αυτα που εγώ συγκράτησα:
1) αλλαγή στον συντελεστή ασφαλείας υλικού στου ελεγχους που σχετίζονται με διαρροη (γμο) από 1,10 σε 1.00!
2) καταργηση των ελέγχων καμπτικού λυσμου (λυγισμός με κάμψη παρουσία αξονικής) και ενσωμάτωση τους στους δύο πολυπλοκότερους νεους τύπους που ελεγχουν τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό ΤFB, γεγονος που "μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε σημαντικά ευμενέστερα αποτελέσματα σε καποιες περιπτώσεις".
3) Εισαγωγή φορτίων ατελείων και για τα συστήματα οριζόντιας ακαμψίας (αν και αυτό ίσως να υπήρχε και πριν και να μήν το είχα προσέξει)

----------


## majakoulas

Πότε είναι οι τελευταίες αναθεωρήσεις? Και πόση χρονική διαφορά έχουν από τις εκδόσεις του 2004 που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι?? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## palex

Για τον EC3 η τελευταία εκδοσή που εχω αντιληφθεί είναι αυτη του 2005.
Εγω πήγα την τετάρτη όλη μερα και Δευτερα και Τρίτη απογευματα, δεν μπορούσα σε ολα δυστυχως.
Στον ΕC8 αναφέρθηκε τίποτα για τις μεταλλικές για τις λυγηρότητες των χιαστι , Λ κτλ?
Ποιες ειναι οι πιο σημαντικές διαφορές με ΕΑΚ?
Αλλαζουν οι κατηγορίες των εδαφων... οι επιταγχύνσεις ειναι ιδιες απο το εθνικό παράρτημα?
Το q=1.5 για απαλλαγές ικανοτικών παραμένει;
Στον ΕC1 ειπωθηκε τίποτα για ενδεχόμενο απλοποίησεις των ανεμοπιέσεων?, γιατι ειχαν κυκλοφορήσει καποιες τέτοιες φήμες!

----------


## majakoulas

Το παράδοξο του EC-2 είναι οτί παρόλο που δέχεται προσομοίωμα διάτμησης 22,5μοιρών δεν κάνεις έλεγχο σε απόσταση d*tan22,5 αλλά σε απόσταση d, δηλαδή δικτύωμα 45μοιρών.

----------


## majakoulas

Όχι μόνο. από 22,5 ως 45.
Αλλά άμα δεχθείς μοντέλο δικτυώματος 22,5, θα πρέπει να κάνεις έλεγχο Vrd1 στον πρώτο ορθοστάτη του μοντέλου, άρα έλεγχο με τέμνουσα σε απόσταση d*tan22,5.
Αντί αυτού, ακόμα και με παραδοχή 22,5 ελέγχεις με τέμνουσα σε απόσταση d από παρειά.
Αυτό το παράδοξο λέω

----------


## majakoulas

Ε ναι, αμά λέμε 22,5 να είναι 22,5, και όχι βασικά 22,5 αλλά με λίγο από 45. Μετά δεν μοιάζει με κώδικα αλλά με συζήτηση κομμωτηρίου.

----------


## Athan

> Για τον EC3 η τελευταία εκδοσή που εχω αντιληφθεί είναι αυτη του 2005.
> Εγω πήγα την τετάρτη όλη μερα και Δευτερα και Τρίτη απογευματα, δεν μπορούσα σε ολα δυστυχως.
> Στον ΕC8 αναφέρθηκε τίποτα για τις μεταλλικές για τις λυγηρότητες των χιαστι , Λ κτλ?
> Ποιες ειναι οι πιο σημαντικές διαφορές με ΕΑΚ?
> Αλλαζουν οι κατηγορίες των εδαφων... οι επιταγχύνσεις ειναι ιδιες απο το εθνικό παράρτημα?
> Το q=1.5 για απαλλαγές ικανοτικών παραμένει;
> Στον ΕC1 ειπωθηκε τίποτα για ενδεχόμενο απλοποίησεις των ανεμοπιέσεων?, γιατι ειχαν κυκλοφορήσει καποιες τέτοιες φήμες!


Στον ΕC8 δεν έγινε καθόλου αναφορά για τα μεταλλικά.
Διαφορές με τον ΕΑΚ: η άυξηση του q (5,85 σε πολλές περιπτώσεις), 2 στάθμες πλαστιμότητας (μέση και υψηλή), 5 κατηγορίες εδαφών, εισαγωγή των συστημάτων τοιχωματικό - πλαισιακό - δυαδικό (Δεν μας ξεκαθάρισαν ακριβώς τι θα γίνει με την επάρκεια τοιχωμάτων του ΕΑΚ, αλλά είπώθηκε ότι μάλλον στο εΕθνικό προσάρτημα θα παραμείνει), min 2Φ14 Α και Κ στις δοκούς, ορισμός τοιχώματος όπως στον ΕΚΩΣ, διαφορές στις μεθόδους που αφορούν τον μαλακό οροφο.

Οι επιταχύνσεις παραμένουν.

Δεν μπορούμε (για σκυρόδεμα) να σχεδιάσουμε πλέον με q=1,5 (απαιτεί <0,08g)

Για απλοποίηση των ανεμοπιέσεων δεν πήρε κάτι το αυτί μου.

----------


## DirectionLess

Παιδιά, για τον EC6 το έχουμε πει 1002 φορές, τόσο στο άλλο φόρουμ όσο και σε αυτό. Απλά, μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι πρέπει να το ακούσουν δια στόματος καθηγητών και υπευθύνων για να το σιγουρέψουν...

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς εννοείς *Directionless* ότι ο EC6 δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για έλεγχο υφισταμένων.
Προσωπικά δεν το έχω ακούσει επισήμως από κανέναν. Όταν λέω επισήμως εννοώ εγγράφως από αρμόδιο φορέα, Πολεοδομία, ΟΑΣΠ, κάποια εγκύκλιο. Από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Αυτό που λέει είναι προσωπική του εκτίμηση. Βεβαίως η εκτίμηση ενός καθηγητή έχει άλλη βαρύτητα από την εκτίμηση του Χάρη. 
Όσο όμως δε βγαίνει κάποιος να μας πει πώς και τι θα κάνουμε για τον έλεγχο υφισταμένων, όσο υπάρχει το κενό που αναφέρθηκε στην αρχική δημοσίευση, τόσο ο καθένας θα κάνει ό,τι θέλει ακόμα και να χρησιμοποιεί τον EC6 για έλεγχο υφισταμένων. Αν οι υπηρεσίες το δέχονται και όλοι κάνουν τη δουλειά τους είναι όλοι ικανοποιημένοι.

----------


## DirectionLess

Όπως στο είπε ο Ρίτζιντ Χάρη. Αν προσπαθήσεις να εφαρμόσεις *κατά γράμμα* τον Ευρωκώδικα θα δεις ότι "τρως κόκκινη" εξ' αρχής (δηλαδή, ποια ποιότητα λιθοσωμάτων ; ποιος τρόπος δόμησης ; ποια ποιότητα συνδετικού κονιάματος ; και άλλα πολλά "ποιο/ποια"). Είναι λοιπόν αυτονόητο ότι είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλος για τέτοια θέματα. Επειδή ακριβώς είσαι στην Θεσσαλονίκη και επειδή κάτι ειπώθηκε στα σεμινάρια της Αθήνας, θα στο μεταφέρω στο περίπου. Κάποιος από την 1η σειρά των καθηγητών, προσπαθώντας να δώσει ένα τέλος μεταξύ των ερωτήσεων του κοινού και της Βιντζηλαίου (που είχαν να κάνουν σχετικά με την καταλληλότητα ή μη, του Ευρωκώδικα 6) είπε : " ... δηλαδή, συνεχίζουμε όπως καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι, να χρησιμοποιούμε τις παλαιές μεθόδους (πρώην γερμανικοί κανονισμοί κλπ κλπ) για τον προσδιορισμό των χαρακτηριστικών της τοιχοποιίας".
Σε χαρτί επίσημο φυσικά και δεν θα το βρεις (και μάλλον θα αργήσει να βγει κάτι αντίστοιχο) γιατί απλούστατα υπάρχει τεράστιο νομοθετικό κενό ! Τελευταίο σχόλιο ήταν κάτι που ειπώθηκε στο συγκεκριμένο σεμινάριο και που αφορούσε σε σύνταξη *ειδικού κανονισμού* (εγχώριου προφανώς) για τον έλεγχο των υφιστάμενων.
Ας επιβεβαιώσει και ο mkalliou.

----------


## Xάρης

Ειδικός κανονισμός για τον έλεγχο υφισταμένων είναι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.

Ανάλογα με τις φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες θα έπρεπε και για το οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα να μην ισχύουν οι νέοι κανονισμού για τα υφιστάμενα. Και όμως ισχύουν! Το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ μας λέει αυτό ακριβώς.

----------


## palex

> Στον ΕC8 δεν έγινε καθόλου αναφορά για τα μεταλλικά.


Kλασσική αντιμετωπιση του θεματος των μεταλλικων και σεισμου θα έλεγα...




> Διαφορές με τον ΕΑΚ: η άυξηση του q (5,85 σε πολλές περιπτώσεις), 2 στάθμες πλαστιμότητας (μέση και υψηλή),


Υπάρχει περίπτωση στο εθνικό παράρτημα, να δεχονται τετοιες τιμές q? εδω μετα το 99 μιλάγαμε για q=2,5. Οι διαταξεις του ΕΚΩΣ σήμερα μπορούν να αντιστοιχιστούν στην υψηλη στάθμη πλαστιμότητας?




> 5 κατηγορίες εδαφών,


Αυτό δεν αλλάζει και τα φάσματα; Αναφέρθηκε τίποτα για απαίτηση γαιωτεχνικής σε κάποια κατήγορια από αυτές?




> min 2Φ14 Α και Κ στις δοκούς


Ωχ πάνε τα πάχη υποστυλώματων... Φ12 τελος? 




> Δεν μπορούμε (για σκυρόδεμα) να σχεδιάσουμε πλέον με q=1,5 (απαιτεί <0,08g)


Εννοείς για να απαντήσω και στον rigid joint οτι στο σκυρόδεμα δεν θα σε απαλάσσει το 1.5 απο ικανοτικους ελεγχους...Παντως στις μεταλλικές παραμένει η απαλλαγή δεν αναφερθηκε κατι αλλο..




> Για απλοποίηση των ανεμοπιέσεων δεν πήρε κάτι το αυτί μου.


Αυτό το είχα ακουσει μονο σε thread απο την Multisoft για να διακαιολογήσει ότι δεν εχει βγαλει το διαφημιζόμενο module γιατι περιμένει τις εξελίξεις...δεν ξέρω τις πηγές πληροφόρησεις τους..


Για τον EC6 προφανώς δεν μπορέις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις για υφιστάμενα αφού οι διαταξεις του αναφερονται σε συγκεκριμμένες ποιότητες λιθοδομών κτλ που πρεπει να αντιστοιχίσεις οπότε για αυτα δεν θα έπρεπει να ελεγχεσαι με το ΕC6, το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο μπορέις και σε μια νέα κατασκευή να προδιαγραψεις με ασφαλεια την ποιότητα της λιθοδομής ωστε να αντιστοιχει σε αυτές του ΕC6, ιδίως αν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους και υλικά δόμησης σε εναν αντίστοιχο οικισμό.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Ειδικός κανονισμός για τον έλεγχο υφισταμένων είναι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ.
> 
> Ανάλογα με τις φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες θα έπρεπε και για το οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα να μην ισχύουν οι νέοι κανονισμού για τα υφιστάμενα. Και όμως ισχύουν! Το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ μας λέει αυτό ακριβώς.


Δεν μίλησα για ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, ούτε και αυτοί. Μίλησαν για *συγκεκριμενο κανονισμό* για τα υφιστάμενα κτίρια από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία.

----------


## Athan

Βάσει των παραπάνω δημοσιεύσεων των rigid joint και palex:

Nα συμπληρώσω ότι το q=1,5 θα υπάρχει ως επιλογή για υπόγεια έργα (ίσως και άλλες περιπτώσεις. Μίλησα παραπάνω για συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα).

Επίσης να διευκρινήσω ότι πολλά από αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι από προσωπικές σημειώσεις. Ως εκ τούτου ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει κάποια ασάφεια ή να χρήζουν συμπληρώσεων (θα παρακαλούσα όποιος συναδελφος εξέλαβε κάτι διαφορετικά να με διορθώσει ή να συμπληρώσει).

----------


## majakoulas

Αυτό ότι δεν επιτρέπεται q=1,5 που ακριβώς το ακούσατε?
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που είπαν είναι, οτί υπάρχουν 3 κατηγορίες πλαστιμότητας, χαμηλή-μέση-υψηλή οι οποοίες αντιστοιχούν σε επίπεδα συνολικής πλαστιμότητας q, που για την χαμηλή είναι 1,5.
Χαρκτηρισμός κατασκευής χαμηλής πλαστιμότητας απαγορέυεται σε σημεία με εδαφική επιτάχυνση >0,08g.
Βάση του 0,16g στην Ελλαδά χαρακτηρίζεις όλες τις κατασκευές υψηλής που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πετύχεις με οπλισμό συνολική πλαστιμότητα πάνω από κάποιο όριο.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις φάσμα με q=1,5. Μπορείς, και θα πάρεις και μεγαλύτερα εντατικά μεγεθή, αλλά θα εφαρμόσεις διατάξεις όπλισης για υψηλής πλαστιμότητας στοιχεία.
Δηλαδή ακόμα και αν πάρεις μεγαλύτερα εντατικά μεγέθη θα πρέπει να επιτύχεις κάποιο επίπεδο πλαστιμότητας.
Άλλωστε η αποφυγή ικανότικού αν έχεις λάβει εντατικά με q=1,5, ασχέτως επιπέδου πλαστιμότητας, ισχύει.
Γενικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι από αυτά που εφαρμόζουμε. Απλά στον ΕΚΩΣ εξ' αρχής τα θεωρεί υψηλής πλαστιμότητας και προτείνει την όπλιση

----------


## DirectionLess

> Directionless, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ο Κάππος ή ο Ιγνατάκης είπαν να χρησιμοποιούμε τον παλαιό γερμανικό κανονισμό, εννοώντας το ή αστειευόμενοι.


Α, να 'σαι σίγουρος ότι "αστειευόντουσαν" ...  ! :-P Βρες μου έναν άλλο εξίσου αξιόπιστο τρόπο να ελέγχονται (εκτός από την εξαγωγή πειραματικών δεδομένων) και τότε ξανασυζητάμε ;-)

----------


## Pappos

O EC6 και φυσικά δεν έχει για υφιστάμενο. Με την ίδια λογική όπως λέει ο rigid, να έχει και ο EC3, EC2 κ.α. ελέγχους για υφιστάμενα. Στον ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. αναφέρονται κάποιοι τρόποι αντιμετώπισης αλλά και αυτοί είναι ελλιπείς (ειδικά στην υπερωθητική ανάλυση).

----------


## kralisg

Έχουμε 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2011, οι ευρωκώδικες υποτίθεται ότι εφαρμόζονται αποκλειστικά από 1-1-11 (αν και μεταφράστηκαν στις 3-1-11 και δεν ξέρω αν οι στατικοί - ελεγκτές και στατικοί - μελετητές έχουν ενημερωθεί) και τα "εθνικά προσαρτήματα" δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί...
Άλλες πολεοδομίες θέλουν ΕΑΚ, άλλες ευρωκώδικες... Από τη μέχρι τώρα μελέτη των ευρωκωδίκων (αυτών των αποσπασματικών διατάξεων, τέλος πάντων, που δίνουν οι εταιρείες λογισμικού) έχω μία απορία :
1. παραμένει η απαίτηση για ελάχιστη διάσταση υποστυλώματος 25 εκ., αλλά ο έλεγχος συνάφειας κόμβου μπορεί να υπαγορεύει μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις υποστυλωμάτων, π.χ. για κτίριο μέσης πλαστιμότητας και C20/25 με διάμετρο οπλισμού δοκών Φ12, απαιτείται υποστύλωμα min 35 εκ. για εξωτερικό κόμβο και 45 εκ. για εσωτερικό. Οι διαστάσεις αυτές είναι απαιτητές στη διεύθυνση την παράλληλη με τον διαμήκη οπλισμό των δοκών που συμβάλλουν στον κόμβο? Δηλ. δε μπορώ να έχω γωνιακό υποστύλωμα 25*35 στο οποίο συμβάλλουν μιά δοκός σε κάθε κατεύθυνση? Και με αυτό το σκεπτικό, κεντρικό υποστύλωμα στο οποίο συμβάλλουν 4 δοκοί πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 45*45? Και πώς θα ξέρω στη φάση της διαστασιολόγησης υποστηλωμάτων τους οπλισμούς των δοκών για να επιλέγω διαστάσεις κολονών? 
Για να μη ρωτήσω τι επιτυγχάνεται με αυτή τη "συνάφεια κόμβου" και μπλέξουμε σε βαθιά νερά...

----------

